# TRUE Homemade BBQ Sauce



## guido (Mar 23, 2007)

I love to cook. In addition to smoking, I do LOVE to cook. I do most of the cooking at home, and the wife loves it. 
I did a nice BBQ sauce last weekend, and it was a hit. The only thing is, I felt like I cheated.  
Before I ask my question, I'll say that my sauce was much, much sweeter the next day than it was the night it was made. I went for a vinegary/sweet sauce, and I was pretty surprised by that. Have you all noticed that on yours too?


Now, as I said, I felt like I cheated. After all, I used -ketchup- as a base. Sure I added a ton of other stuff, but the chef in me wanted to make a good homemade, true homemade sauce, like I do chili.

Anyone here have a recipe or good recommend for doing a homemade sauce?

I'm thinking of smoking some tomatoes and peppers and going from there.... it certainly would be a good experiment!


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 23, 2007)

Guido -

Whatever works for you is good! Ketsup is a sweet tomatoe sause and it works so why not use it. I make a tomatoe based BBQ that I add to alot of my mops and sometimes I use ketsup if that's all I got. Go here! tons of sauses and rubs!

http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/Downloads.htm


----------



## up in smoke (Mar 23, 2007)

Guido,
   I figure catsup (implying of course, Heinz Catsup) is such a basic element, why spend all that time, I mean making catsup  is not exactly what I would call a culinary leap, it’s just time consuming. Spend your time on the more intricate steps in your sauce and applications you apply it to!


----------



## guido (Mar 23, 2007)

True on both of you. I was just thinking of a different way, perhaps a different style.

I wondered what smoked tomatoes would taste like in a sauce? Hmmm....


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 23, 2007)

Guidi -

I never tried smoking a tomatoe. Sounds interesting though.

Try throwing some smoked squid in your sauce that's yummy!


----------



## cajunsmoker (Mar 24, 2007)

I always use catsup in my sauce.  The only thing I would suggest is to always use the same brand as the taste differs somewhat between brands.


----------



## t-bone tim (Mar 24, 2007)

go to the jack daniel's website and try makin the sauce called stillhouse bbq sauce ...I add minced onion and garlic to it ! it smells like hell cooking it ,and you'll swear you'll never put it on your baby backs ....but do try it !! man it's amazing :)


----------



## tonto1117 (Mar 24, 2007)

Here is a sauce I have made many times to rave reviews...I can not take credit for this sauce as I "liberated" it from elsewhere
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





3 baking Apples, peeled, cored and diced. 
1/2 cup minced onion 
2 cloves Garlic, pureed. 
1 tbsp. Olive oil 
1/2 cup Water 
1 1/2 cups Ketchup 
3/4 cup Cider vinegar 
1/4 cup Molasses 
1/2 cup Turbinado sugar 
1/2 cup Cane syrup 
1 tsp Salt 
1 tsp Cinnamon, ground 
1 tsp. Nutmeg 
1/2 tsp. Allspice 
1/2 tsp. Black pepper, fresh ground 
1/2 tsp Cayenne pepper 
1/4 tsp. Clove, ground 
1/4 cup cider vinegar, reserved. 

I also add about ashot and a half of Jack Daniels 

- In a sauce pan over medium heat , sautee apples, onions and garlic in olive oil for 5 minutes till onions become translucient. 
- Add water, reduce heat to low and simmer till apples dissolve, 20 minutes or so. 
- Add remainder of ingredients and simmer on low heat for 45 minutes until sauce is thickened. 
- Add remaining vinegar and incorporate. 
- Place sauce in a blender and process till smooth. 
- Cool sauce and refridgerate up to 2 weeks. 

Also here is a site with a ton of sauce recipes: 

http://www.geocities.com/NapaValley/...es1/index.html


----------



## guido (Mar 24, 2007)

Apples. I like that recipe Tonto. I'll have to try it sometimes. Regardless, I need to reserve judgment until the next day when the sauce mellows!

Thanks for the links guys. Sounds like I just needed to keep doing what I was doing, and not worry about it!


----------



## shellbellc (Apr 16, 2007)

For real...smoked squid!!!???


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 17, 2007)

Just make sure it's Heinz ketsup!

It's not only the best but Jessie's retirement depends on it! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Theresa -

That sauce sounds great! Are you dure you wanna be giving it away with all those competitions coming up?


----------

